# quilts from some of the swaps



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

hopefully this works here is pictures of 3 of the quilts made from the quilt block swap here on the forums have a couple of others done but need to get pics of them .


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Pauline - those are put together so well! It's really fun seeing some of the blocks I made combined with the others.

Thank you for posting - of course this is going to drive PetsnEggs and TC just crazy!!!

Angie


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

WOW!!

Thank you Pauline for posting your pics. I can spot all kinds of blocks that I'd love to try & it's interesting to see how different a block looks in a variety of colours. You sure have been busy! A job well done! :goodjob:


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Pauline, those are really great. I love what you did with them, there is really some beautiful colors in them. 
You did a great job.
"Happy Quilting in 2008"
bopeep


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

What a great New Years Eve treat!+
I loved looking at your photo's.

Great quilts!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, they are all so pretty.....I love the first quilt and the lady bug block!  

And I think I spotted one of Angie's fans. You did such a great job on them all, Pauline, and Angie's right....it drives me crazy that I spent a couple on years on Ht without ever seeing you guys. Think of all the fun swaps I missed!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice! You photos give me the inspiration to get some of my blocks pieced together!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

My husband always teases me when I do a swap... "When you gonna actually make a quilt from 'em? Or are you just gonna look at 'em all the time?"

Yours are beautiful!

-Joy


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks for the compliments ladies but i would not have these beuatiful(sp?) quilts if it wasn't for all of you who participate in the swaps Joy i have many more blocks that i play with from the swaps then finished quilts  TC the one with the ladybug in it is the first swap i joined and was back in 2003 my block is not in the quilt however as it was an odd ball and i didn't want to make more to make a full row the black and bright was from the spring of 2004 the christmas was also 2004 i think i will make another post in a minute showing the 2004 Cabin in the woods blocks that is my sons quilt as soon as we got in his set of blocks we put together his quilt and it went onto his bed  eventually i might get my apple box full of my blocks all put together but for now i play with my blocks and put the kids blocks together for them to use


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

here is the cabin in the woods


----------



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

They are very nice. I like the Christmas one best. Hopefully I can be part of a swap someday.

Emma.


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

They're all really nice. I especially like the cabin in the woods.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice to see that log cabin quilt block quilt. I see my square in it. Good to see them all made up.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WHAT MOTIVATION !!!!! i see my blocks - thats SO neat !!!! Now, i am itchin to put some blocks together !! you did an INCREDIBLE job !!!!!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Pauline, for sharing your pictures. Maybe I'll be inspired to put one of them together. 
I'm thinking I'll start with the snow flake one since I have a center panel to go with it. I love the way you did the cabin in the woods around a center panel - looks really good.

Halo


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

YOU are killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to put them together now... except I have no idea where to start. I guess I need to get a quilt book for dummies... So it is okay to make extra blocks to add to the swap blocks to make a bigger quilt. I didn't know that if there are quilt police out there and you could only use what you got in a swap to make that quilt. Hummmm where to start. Your quilts are beautiful and from what I am seeing if I am right - do you tie them together? - I have no idea how I want to put mine together. What do you use for the back?


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

pets yes i just tied them the cabin one is backed by flannel that has bears,cougars, owls and deer on it, the christmas one is backed by red cotton for the one pictured the other one that oldest dd has has green cotton on it, the ladybug red/yellow quilt that has all the muslin on top is backed by muslin as well, the black and bright is backed by a black with polka dots in the same bright tones as the top i had purchased it to use in the swap but couldn't find a way to show off the fun colors in it so just put it aside and used it to back it my 3 1/2 yr old loves it 

yes it is ok to add to the blocks as you need to to make your quilts there are no quilt police who are gonna yell these quilt swaps are made for fun freindship and to learn as long as you are having fun and enjoying them do with the blocks as much as you need to make them usable for you and enjoyable for you to work on


----------



## Sunbonnetquilte (Jan 3, 2008)

I am new on this forum and am very impressed with these quilts. They are very pretty. 
To give you all some background on me, I am an older lady that grew up on a working farm. I have six kids and seven grandkids, and three furbabies. My passion is quilting and gardening and I have been sewing since I was seven years old. I come from a family of seamstresses and quilters. 
I was born and raised in New Mexico, but live in California now. I find it difficult sometimes to adjust to the different attitudes here. 
I make and sell jean quilts and use the money to fund fancy quilts. At present I have a double wedding ring on the quilting frame and it is about halfway done with the quilting. I peiced it on a treadle machine from 1924. Love those treadle machines!
Very nice to meet you all and hope to learn a lot from this site. 



> She who sews, sew shall she rip!...My mother


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi sunbonnet- welcome to the Country Homemaking section of HT site.
We have a lot of fun and actually learn a few things around here.

So, hope to see you around and I'll be interested in getting to know you better.

Angie


----------

